# Pelican bass raider question



## crappie55 (Mar 8, 2013)

I was wondering if any of you had one these boats? And how they would handle wakes? Also if it fit in the bed of a regular cab ford ranger? I'm leaning between that an a 10 foot jon boat. Mostly fish madison lake an deer creek .


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

I have had something similar. I wouldn’t again, especially on any lake. I’m around 180#. Put a decent sized battery, trolling motor, two rods, tackle box/bag, an anchor, bait, and life jacket on that thing and then it is not only completely full but probably over the weight capacity. Do yourself a favor and get the jon boat. You can always add a small outboard to a jon boat, have the ability to carry necessary gear, and above all be safe.


----------



## JayBird77 (May 14, 2012)

I would opt for 12’ Jon. Still fits in back of most trucks and be a little more stable. Still wouldn’t take on big lakes if going to be windy or have lots of boat traffic.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Well the bass raider is good for up to 600 pounds a jon boat is like 485. The bass raider is a great boat. This link here https://www.bassresource.com/bass-f...442-any-pelican-bass-raider-owners-out-there/ will take you 124 pages and over 3000 replies about the subject. BTW my buddy had one and it fit into the back of my nissan frontier no problem. We go about 550 for the two us and it was fine.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Tried the Raider, go with the Jon boat.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Get a 12ft Jon and spend the extra to get one with a WIDE BEAM. Same holds true for a 10ft but that size has weight limitations. Tried a Raider and wouldn't consider fishing anything other than farm ponds.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a 10ft Raider on my sisters 5 acre pond. Bought it used. They have a 12 ft jon boat too. I would not take the Raider on any larger water unless it is restricted HP. I use the jon boat more than the Raider. More room.


----------



## Killbuckian (Feb 16, 2020)

Would like to make a long story short, but can't. Short answer, I really like mine. But...

I don't have the pelican, but I have the exact thing when it was Coleman....ram-x pro bass something or other. 10' Mine has a 4hp mercury with built in tank. 40 something thrust trolling motor. Cooler turned livewell, rod holders, small hummingbird. 

The wife and I used to take it to Shreve lake all the time..... electric only. My buddy and I used to take it to Pleasant Hill every year for white bass. The first year was a hoot. We unloaded at the public ramp and headed upstream towards the Newville bridge. We are putting along and buddy leans forward....we submarined it!! It nose dived and went under water. Got off the power and spent the next ten minutes bailing water. After that we shifted as much weight as we could to the back. Slide seats back as far as we could, slid battery and spare gas tank back, etc...

The nice thing is they are "unsinkable". Sure, you can put enough weight on top of anything and sink it, but the don't sink. 

I get more nervous in a 10' Jon than this thing.

Will it fit in a Ranger....don't know, can you put a 4' wide piece of plywood in one? It slides into the back of a full size pickup just fine


----------



## crappie55 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks guys still back an fourth I'm leaning towards jon boat but I have a 6 foot bed with a extra foot with tail gate down an I dont no if it be to much hanging over.it be 5 foot over bed


----------



## JayBird77 (May 14, 2012)

I have hauled a 12/36 jon boat in the back of many trucks over the years. Little trucks, big trucks and in between. You will be fine with a six foot bed.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

12’ jon in my 6’ bed. Worked fine.


----------



## crappie55 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm really think the jon boat I'd like go with 10 ft tho do you all think it be stable enough for deer creek if I stay along shoreline?


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Had a 10ft jon and it was sketchy stable. I have a sun dolphin sportsman 8 and it's way more stable than the jon boat was.


----------

